# HCG rise after D&C



## franky82 (Aug 15, 2011)

Firstly I would like to apologise for my first post being one of looking for advice. I am looking for some urgent help please  

I have noted the details of my problem in bullet form below


Monday 25th July BFP on Ic, Frer and CB digi, digi showing 1-2 weeks

Thursday 28th July same as above digi showing 1-2 weeks

Friday 29th July, cramping and heavy bleeding
Saturday 30th July, cramping, heavy bleeding, clots
Sunday pain eased, bleeding eased to light bleeding
Monday 1st August CB digi showing 1-2 weeks

Tuesday 2nd August, Scan shows no pregnancy, blood test ordered. MW advised HCG level should be lower than 5, mine is 26, blood test re ordered for Thursday

Thursday 4th August, blood test shows HCG level is 46 blood test re ordered again for Monday 8th August. CB digi showing 1-2 weeks

Monday 8th August HCG level 80

Wednesday 10th August HCG level 106.

Thursday 11th August I had a scan that showed "something" on my left ovary, they thought it was a cyst or ectopic pregnancy. The consultant decided that I needed to be admitted for either laparoscopy or methedextrane (I think thats what it was called)

Friday 12th August. I was re scanned and nothing was found in my tubes but they decided to laparoscopy anyway as I am going on holiday and would not have been here to get the blood tests done for the methodextrane. 

Saturday 13th. laparoscopy done No ectopic was found but a small piece of tissue was found in womb which was sent to the lab, they also did d&c. HCG levels now 126

Monday 15th August. Blood tests re done and HCG levels now 240  so it has doubled although there is nothing in my womb or tubes. 

They have put a rush on the results of whatever was found and I am to go for blood tests on Wed to check HCG.

Tuesday 16th- I have been told that the tissue is just womb lining but they have advised that I need the methodestrate after all which means I wouldn't be able to go on holiday as day 4 would be Sunday and I don't come back until Sunday evening.

I really want to go away, it is only 4 days and my thought is if whatever is going on is too small to see on a scan and through a laparoscopy then surely they would be able to deal with it next week?

Please can someone advise on what this could be? thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I have no idea I'm afraid, is there any way that you could come home earlier on Sunday? If they are aware thay you are going away and still feel that you need to cancel, then they will be concerned about you as we alwalways try to work around holidays. They should be able to give.you a letter to claim some money back. Delaying treatment may be a threat to your future fertility,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## franky82 (Aug 15, 2011)

thank you

x


----------

